# handgun aesthetics



## audiophile86 (Feb 21, 2016)

Consider this an open letter to Smith & Wesson. I purchased a Performance Center V-Comp .44 magnum revolver. Whenever I consider acquiring a handgun aesthetics takes a large part in my decision. I'd sooner give up shooting than own an ugly gun. In its simplicity and seductive lines the V-Comp .44 is remarkably attractive, which makes certain exercises of poor judgment on S&W's part all the more regrettable. As is customary with S&W, the frame has been stamped with the company's tastefully small Performance Center logo. And then, for some absurd reason, the beautifully designed barrel shroud bears PERFORMANCE CENTER stamped into the metal as if a billboard. Once wasn't enough? You had to interfere with the V-Comp's tasteful good looks with this garish identity display? You appear to have taken pride in accomplishment many steps too far. (BTW, the gun looks great with the tiger maple grips I bought to replace the black Hogue grips.)


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

Handguns are meant for shooting, meaning hitting target. As long as a handgun is reliable and accurate, I don't whether it is ugly or an American Beauty.


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

audiophile86 said:


> Consider this an open letter to Smith & Wesson. I purchased a Performance Center V-Comp .44 magnum revolver. Whenever I consider acquiring a handgun aesthetics takes a large part in my decision. I'd sooner give up shooting than own an ugly gun. In its simplicity and seductive lines the V-Comp .44 is remarkably attractive, which makes certain exercises of poor judgment on S&W's part all the more regrettable. As is customary with S&W, the frame has been stamped with the company's tastefully small Performance Center logo. And then, for some absurd reason, the beautifully designed barrel shroud bears PERFORMANCE CENTER stamped into the metal as if a billboard. Once wasn't enough? You had to interfere with the V-Comp's tasteful good looks with this garish identity display? You appear to have taken pride in accomplishment many steps too far. (BTW, the gun looks great with the tiger maple grips I bought to replace the black Hogue grips.)


 I Would Think That You Should Be Proud That You Can Afford A Very Nice Pistol As Such , Stick Your Chest Out It's A S&W Performance Pistol, You Have Bragging Rites !


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

HAHA. Speaking of aesthetics, what do you think of that lock?

I've checked out S&W's "Performance Center" guns. On the four that I handled, two of them were out of time on two cylinders & the other two's actions were indistinguishable from their regular revolvers. I also read a review of S&W's Performance Center 9mm pistol in "Gun Tests" (which, unlike most publications, doesn't accept advertising from manufacturers). The pistol was not as accurate as their regular pistols. IMO, the larger printed "Performance Center" is an attempt to justify the higher price. YMMV.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

audiophile86 said:


> Consider this an open letter to Smith & Wesson. I purchased a Performance Center V-Comp .44 magnum revolver. Whenever I consider acquiring a handgun aesthetics takes a large part in my decision. I'd sooner give up shooting than own an ugly gun. In its simplicity and seductive lines the V-Comp .44 is remarkably attractive, which makes certain exercises of poor judgment on S&W's part all the more regrettable. As is customary with S&W, the frame has been stamped with the company's tastefully small Performance Center logo. And then, for some absurd reason, the beautifully designed barrel shroud bears PERFORMANCE CENTER stamped into the metal as if a billboard. Once wasn't enough? You had to interfere with the V-Comp's tasteful good looks with this garish identity display? You appear to have taken pride in accomplishment many steps too far. (BTW, the gun looks great with the tiger maple grips I bought to replace the black Hogue grips.)


I agree with you regarding aesthetics. But it looks like a really nice gun to me. Especially with the non-fluted cylinder. "Performance Center" stamped on the barrel wouldn't have stopped me from buying one. I wish there was one available when I bought my 629 Talo. But when it comes to .44 Magnums it's hard to beat the Ruger. They're built like tanks and will handle +P+340 grain Buffalo Bore.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

That's a really nice piece. The extra stamping doesn't bother me. I bought a PC627 and I really like it but it had some sharp edges on the grips that I had to fix. Just somewhat disappointing on a new revolver from the PC. I really like the revolver though I may someday get the PC629 that looks just like it. I recently saw one for a good price but unfortunately it is not a good time for buying expensive firearms.

Some really nice revolver pics desertman. +P+340 grain, yikes!!!!


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

I carry a Glock What do i know about aesthetics ?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Kennydale said:


> I carry a Glock What do i know about aesthetics ?


"Handsome is as handsome does."
(Another Glock fan, here).


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Wait until they start embossing on both sides of the barrel a safety green arrow with the garish words: "POINT THIS END TOWARDS BAD GUY/TARGET"

Soon to be followed by the spiraled legal disclaimer going round and round (necessitating a 11.5 inch barrel on all revolvers)......


----------



## repair (Jun 30, 2013)

Who cares what a gun looks like as long as it feels good in the hand and goes bang when you pull the trigger


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

repair said:


> Who cares what a gun looks like as long as it feels good in the hand and goes bang when you pull the trigger


I like both.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

CW said:


> Wait until they start embossing on both sides of the barrel a safety green arrow with the garish words: "POINT THIS END TOWARDS BAD GUY/TARGET"
> 
> *Soon to be followed by the spiraled legal disclaimer going round and round (necessitating a 11.5 inch barrel on all revolvers*)......


That's not too far fetched. Or one with a barrel that's at least 18 inches in diameter to accommodate 10 pt. type on legal size paper. Let's not give them any idea's.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Lets not get too garish, likely they'll have a double barrel with one that pops out a scroll with all the detaillegaleese.

Like a Bugs Bunny Pistol "Bang" flag.

Maybe even a sound chip warning the would be victim of possible consequences of being shot as well as legal stipulations for the shooter......


----------

